# A fantasy with muskets!



## RHawkins (Sep 5, 2012)

Right guys, do you know any fantasy novels that use muskets? I've included them in mine because I think muskets (and repeaters) were the last stage of warfare before one soldier could wipe out an entire platoon with a good machine gun placement.

I want my books to be original, but also be quite historically accurate in terms of technology (initial ideas on submarines, canister shots, different sizes of cannon, flintlock and matchlock firing systems etc).

Let me know what you think

Cheers


----------



## Astner (Sep 5, 2012)

In Warhammer the Empire utilizes basic gunpowder technology; cannons, flintlocks, muskets, you name it.

I really like the idea. Especially in contrast to physically stronger or more more magically adept races.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 5, 2012)

Likewise, in the final two Rigante novels by David Gemmell, muskets are used.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 5, 2012)

'Iron Elves' series...drat drawing a blank on the authors name...has magic, muskets, elves, dwarves, and orcs.

(He also rushed the series to a conclusion at the end of the last book, but his concepts were certainly interesting).

I used to do a fair bit of reading on the history of science and technology.  A rather astonishing amount of what we take as 'givens' in those departments in the world today came to be because of what amounted to arbitrary choices along the way.  Jet aircraft being a fairly dramatic example, along with internal combustion engines in private vehicles.

One of the things I started doing with my worlds was trying to envision ways technology might legitimately develop.  On the one world, for example, I have a nation where long range communication is done via semaphore towers.  Send a message to a point a thousand miles off and get a response in days, maybe quicker. They also came up with bicycles as an alternative to foot or horse travel for the military.

I also don't see any issues against crude submarines (technologically feasible as far back as the ancient greeks), hot air balloons and possibly primitive dirigibles.


----------



## korabas (Sep 6, 2012)

I am also keen to use muskets and rifles (such as the Baker rifle) in my work, based loosely around the Napoleonic era. I am heavily influenced by the Sharpe tv series, and the books that inspired it. Those books, in fact, are a great source of reference for musket tech and tactics, as well as associated sword, cavalry and artillery tactics.


----------

